# Tron GTR



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

This Tron-style Nissan GT-R in Shenzhen is actually pretty cool

Car News China brings us these photos of a Nissan GT-R in Shenzhen done up in glow-in-the-dark tape to resemble something out of Tron.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Chronos

I'd have to agree!

Imagine seeing that on the motorway at night!

Satan


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

that looks awesome I love it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Satan said:


> Chronos
> 
> I'd have to agree!
> 
> ...


I bet it would look nutz! Imagine driving past it, like wtf is that??? Lmao I wonder if pwpro could wrap one the same..... Hmmmmm


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I wonder what a 33 gtr would look like?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> I bet it would look nutz! Imagine driving past it, like wtf is that??? Lmao I wonder if pwpro could wrap one the same..... Hmmmmm


...now if only someone with a black gtr was interested... ahem... Stu...


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought I'd hate that, but actually it's pretty awesome!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks awesome.

There was one I saw previously online but it didn't have the aftermarket front bumper & splitter like this one. Looks sweet.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

That looks immense! Would have to stick some of that on my teeth to show off the grin I'd be wearing!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I will happily donate my car to have that put on it  In blue preferably


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I likes


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

How is that tape glowing? Is it electro luminescent? 
Wonder what is looks like during the day.
I'm off the SZ in a few weeks. Will have to keep an eye out for this....won't be hard to spot at night!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

ACspeedtech said:


> ...now if only someone with a black gtr was interested... ahem... Stu...


Errr, let's be sharing the love here and not forgetting who else has a Kuro black!!

Saying that, tape would probably pull the paint off!!

Satan.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If any of you guys are interested in this look there is a guy called Steve who recently moved over here from the states who does this,he's based a couple of units away from me and has done a few cars now and they look pretty cool 07973733441 in Birmingham


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> I likes


Kabz yours is black. Get it done!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks shit.


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

like it , talk about getting noticed lol


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It looks shit.


hahah +1


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

anyone getting it done then? @ pwpro?

lambo tron










brighter light gtr tron


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Do the stripes glow?? I kinda like it !!!


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It looks shit.


 



Chronos said:


> anyone getting it done then? @ pwpro?
> 
> lambo tron


Are you serious? I would feel a right C**T driving that..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

deano555 said:


> Are you serious? I would feel a right C**T driving that..


yes, and it would be JUST for fun, over summer.. then de-wrap, re wrap. cheers dean


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks awesome in the dark but not sure I could live with it by day for too long.
Is it reflective tape or does it actually glow like this stuff?

EL Tape | Electroluminescent Lighting for Costumes, Clothing, Art & Props


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

You would have to have something seriously wrong with you to drive around in that. The GTR is bold enough as it is.

If you need to be noticed that much, then instead of spending 2 grand on a wrap, Id suggest buying 2 grands worth of therapy.

Some glowy bits of sticky plastic wont turn back time and make your parents cuddle you.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> You would have to have something seriously wrong with you to drive around in that. The GTR is bold enough as it is.
> 
> If you need to be noticed that much, then instead of spending 2 grand on a wrap, Id suggest buying 2 grands worth of therapy.
> 
> Some glowy bits of sticky plastic wont turn back time and make your parents cuddle you.


Ahhhhh flynns back..... Hurrah!

It's not an attention thing, it's just something wacky for summer.... Or something different for fun, chrome wrap, blue/red chrome wrap or foooook it, sack the wraps lets just make it 1000bhp..... Not sure yet, just fancied something for summer.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I think Paul would refuse to do it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> I think Paul would refuse to do it


maybe not


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I love it. Not sure I would own it but as a bit of fun for a couple of months or a demo car, it would be awesome.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> I think Paul would refuse to do it


I doubt it too, a paying job is a paying job at the end of the day. 

Satan.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> I think Paul would refuse to do it


Perhaps I should have said...

"I think Paul should refuse to do it, however, if he did decide to do one then I'm sure the results would be fantastic".

So is this EL tape or reflective?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tazzmaxx said:


> it looks shit.


we agree !!!!!!! It's ****in orrible !!!!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

How do you delete a post ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

did you do this Chronos? End of summers here and I don't recall seeing any posts about it, so I assume you thought better of it in the end?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> did you do this Chronos? End of summers here and I don't recall seeing any posts about it, so I assume you thought better of it in the end?


nahhhh didnt have it done in the end...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> we agree !!!!!!! It's ****in orrible !!!!!


we?? are you not taking enough water with your pills to keep the Schizophrenia under control? :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm guessing when he says 'we', he is referring to himself and then MRBALDHEAD and his MRS who Steve now has locked in the cellar. Been suspiciously quiet on that front recently :nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It looks shit.


+ 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 and the rest of the Chinese population !!!!:flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh btw, I saw Mr Baldhead on Sunday ............................................ I'll let you draw your own sleazy conclusions !!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone know a place that could do that localish to London?
I'm running my GTR in the Night Time Attack at Brands Hatch and I think that would look very cool on track!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure how it would look on a car that isn't black though...


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

I think you would want to wrap it in black then add the tape after.

For what it's worth no way in hell I would do that, but if you are going to stick it on a trailor and take it to a track maybe that's not to bad.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I just bought a load so well find out soon.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Vernonjones said:


> I just bought a load so well find out soon.


Can you PM me a link?
(Or post it up on the thread?)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

SAFETY REFLECTIVE TAPE 1.5CM X 45M ROLL STRIPE SELF-ADHESIVE FOR CARS/BIKES RED | eBay


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck Vernon, I take it you have a red vehicle you're putting it on?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> Good luck Vernon, I take it you have a red vehicle you're putting it on?


To comply with UK Law red can only be shown on the back, Orange from the side and white to the front.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Neanderthal said:


> Good luck Vernon, I take it you have a red vehicle you're putting it on?





Vernonjones said:


> To comply with UK Law red can only be shown on the back, Orange from the side and white to the front.



Shit. Someone better tell Ferrari


----------

